# Zukes, what a dilemma



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I recently tried Zukes Z-fillets and all three love them. They are 80% chicken, beef or venison depending on variety, grain free and made in the US. They are fairly soft and you can tear them into pieces appropriate for a chi. After the Zukes/Purina take over came out I immediately stocked up on Zukes treats. I have enough mini naturals, Z-fillets, mini z-bones, z-jerky to last a long time. By far their favorite is the z-Fillet. I hate never to buy Zukes again. Should we just abandon them? Such a dilemma. The Zukes web page assure nothing with change.

Here are the Z-Fillets.....they go wild over these in chicken or beef.










I like to cut the z-fillets in tiny pieces, mix with cream cheese, stuff in a Kong and freeze. If they see me do this they will sit and stare at the freezer. Here is Sapphire engrossed in her Kong. Not using Zukes would be a loss in this house. I am wondering if everyone is disowning Zukes??????


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Personally, I'm going to continue buying zukes. I don't buy them a lot, but my kids love them. If I start to notice changes then I'll stop buying them. But for now I'm still a zukes fan.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

If I were you, I would keep one of the bags of each Zukes product that you feed that you know is from before the Purina take over for reference. Once you buy Zukes that you know is after Purina has taken over just be sure to compare the ingredients and any other important info to be sure if anything does change you are aware and can make a decision at that time.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We won't be buying anymore Zukes. I know they say there won't be changes, but Purina has already replaced ALL management. Such a bummer, because Odie loves their products as well, but I just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh no!!! When did this happen? I'm heartbroken. My dogs go nuts for Zukes.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Zukes actually said in the first press release that products would "not change, they will only be improved, never compramised" To me that is not a promise to never change, it is preparing us for a cuange. Even if the package stays the same we can't be sure they are using the same quality of ingredients. I will not be buying any more zukes myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Zukes is off my list as well. I don't trust Purina AT ALL.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think people who buy Zukes are ordinary dog people. I would guess they are buying the products very thoughtfully. I guess I am really surprised/disappointed they sold out to a company that has a reputation so far outside what Zukes stands for.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do not have to hard of an issue here as my 2 are not big Zuke fans. They eat it if they have to. My hounds like them but they eat anything LOL but I do not trust it being owned by Purina.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I am just beyond upset. It's so upsetting WHO they sold to. A company who doesn't stand for anything I thought Zuke's stood for. I went to my local store and bought 6 big bags of the treats before they change since my girls go nuts for them. I told the manager what happened and she looked it up and said they would no longer be selling these treats. So sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't trust them! Anyone that has to come out and say nothing is going to change, just going to "improve" the product! In my book, it is the same as changing! You get sucked in at first with the phrase "it is for the better!" But is anything really better after that?!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> If I were you, I would keep one of the bags of each Zukes product that you feed that you know is from before the Purina take over for reference. Once you buy Zukes that you know is after Purina has taken over just be sure to compare the ingredients and any other important info to be sure if anything does change you are aware and can make a decision at that time.


That's exactly what I was thinking to do! Great minds think alike. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

